# Vintage Watch



## mrinaljavaji (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi ,

Sorry about the previous post. I took some time to figure how to post pictures. I recently bought this watch to gift it to my dad and honestly I have no clue about it. I bought this on ebay for 60Â£. I would like to know any information about this watch ( its worth, make etc). Any info would be greatly appreciated. Unfortunately the watch doesn't have a glass in the front and I don't know where to get one or the size that is needed ( width height etc) Please help. Thanks :yes:


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Well, it's a typical standard Swiss made hunter. The dial's nice and the movement says it's adjusted to 3 positions - which makes it a reasonable, reliable movement. "Adjusted" means that the balance wheel has been adjusted so that the watch stays stable with the pendant pointing up, pointing down and one other orientation - possibly dial up. The case also looks to be in good nick for a watch of it's age. If it keeps reasonable time, then it's nice gift for your dad. I hope he enjoys it!


----------



## mrinaljavaji (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi, Thanks for your reply. Do you know where I can get the front glass for it? I think the glass is missing as it didn't come with the glass. Also, How do I know how old it is?


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I hadn't noticed that the glass was missing - must get my own glasses seen to! Is the bezel - the ring which holds the glass - also missing? I would take the watch to a jeweller's to get a replacement crystal. The shop will probably have to order one for you, as crystals for watches of this age and style are not usually kept in stock. If the bezel is missing, that's more of a complication.

As far as age is concerned, it could date any time between the 1890s and the 1930s or even later. If you can find a number or other mark on the movement - they're often partly hidden by the balance wheel or sometimes on the opposite side, underneath the dial - then you might be able to find the maker. From the picture you show of the inside of the case cover, I think it says "English Make". This could be a Dennison case (which was an English make as well as being made in the USA), and there might be a serial number on it. Not always easy to trace, though!

There are databases of movements you can consult, such as the Ranfft database - but there are often hundreds listed so - again - not an easy task to find yours...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Just more or less as Will says - - and any competent *INDEPENDENT* watchmaker would be able to source and fit a new crystal (glass) to the watch, but you need to find a smaller independent chap/chapess to do the work, not one of the big chain shops, and certainly not one of the (we fix heels, cut keys and fix watches) guys down your local shopping Mall. :yes:

Similarly any good watchie will likely be able to help with the maker and age once he sees the watch "in the steel" as we say! If you can establish the maker, many of them have lists of serial numbers that will narrow down the date of manufacture! :lol:

HTH a tad


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

If the case is by Dennison (ALD) then it is a 'Star' grade case, which is the lowest of the three gold-filled grades that they made. The other two were 'Moon' which was the middle grade and 'Sun' which was their highest grade.

The case style was known as the Dennison 'English' style and will not date from any earlier than 1912. That was the year Dennison first produced the 'Safety Bow' that is on your case. The safety bow had ball and socket ends which was Dennison's solution to the problem of thieves snatching the watch from it's chain.

The watch movement looks to be original to the case as there doesn't appear to be any other case screw marks around the edge of the case.

The double digit number 32 below the case serial number is thought to be a year code but that does not mean that the case was made in 1932! The trouble is that very little is known about the manufacturing dates, and a lot of investigation is still required. One of the problems is that there has been a lot of switching of movements and cases over the years so trying to date a case by the movement is quite difficult.

The letter 'W' below the '32' is the initial of the hinge maker and fitter. In this case it would be F. Wilkins or G. Willis.


----------



## mrinaljavaji (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi, Thanks for all your help :yes: . Im trying to find someone in Manchester I could go to get the crystal. Anyone have any ideas on whom to contact? as I don't want to go to the shopping mall and give it for the replacement.


----------

